# Safe Plants for Green Tree Frogs



## heyitsphil (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey, im making a new design for the new exo-terra I will be getting soon and I have been looking at plants for it. The tank is for green tree frogs and I am just checking if these plants are safe: 

Peace Lilly 

Bromeliad 

Madenhair Fern 

Silver Lady Fern 

Majestic Palm 

Parlour Palm 

Flamingo Plant


also, will they survive under the pressure of the green tree frogs? 

thanks, Phil


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 14, 2012)

Man them plants are fine for them frogs


----------

